# hi every1, around cumbria ? Read this.



## mouseman (Apr 3, 2010)

hi everybody,
Really pleased i found a website such as this as im really struggling to find some white mice to give my colony a fresh bloodline, id also be interested in some really nice show type mice.

I live right on the most western tip of cumbria any further west and ill get my feet wet, i have a small outdoor shed with the lab style cages on a shelf although i have just bought a complete rack so i have 20 cages up for grabs at £5 each.
Anything else you want to know just ask. 
Chow for now and if you local with some mice get intouch id love to hear from you.
mouseman aka paul


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome! sorry i can't suggest anyone to get fresh blood from as i'm fairly new to all this myself


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Howdy!

I'm central Scotland - I don't know anyone locally with white mice, but maybe someone could bring some up from the south for you to a Preston mouse show?


----------

